# Temp Gauge for UDS



## BandCollector (Feb 9, 2009)

I am in the process of building my first UDS and would like to know what is the best temp gauge to buy for it?  I think I remember someone here on the sight had a case of them and was selling them to members.......do I recall correctly?  If not, then what should I buy?

Thanks,  John


----------



## ddave (Feb 9, 2009)

BBQ Bubba was selling some..Send him a PM and see if he has any left.  If not, this one seems to be pretty popular.

http://www.spicewineironworks.com/Me...egory_Code=acc

Dave


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks DDave..........you came through for me again......appreciate it more than you know!

John


----------



## rickw (Feb 9, 2009)

I would suggest skipping the big front mounted therm and pick up a digital dual therm like the  Maverick ET-73 . I have a therm mounted on mine but I never use it, I use the Maverick instead.


----------



## ddave (Feb 9, 2009)

Glad I could help.

I gotta say, Rick has a point.  I use the Maverick ET-73 and I like it especially for the high and low temp alarms.  I don't pay much attention to the front mounted therm on my UDS especially during warm up because it is too far from the center to tell you the center grate temp and the differences from one warmup to the next don't seem consistent.  After the drum warms up, the dial reads about 30Â° lower than center grate temp and is more useful then.

But the dial thermo looks cool! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Rick and Dave,

Rick, if you are not using your big front mounted therm..........can I have it?........lol

Just kidding of course.  I will look into a digital........I use one anyway to monitor the temp of my GOSM.   Maybe there is a permanent mount one out there somewhere.

Cool is good though!

Thanks again,  John


----------



## ddave (Feb 9, 2009)

Probably not a bad idea to have a dial thermo mounted for a second opinion though in case you get a wacky probe there is something available to test for reasonableness. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 9, 2009)

I use two too! My drum cooks hotter in the middle. It's not a problem though, you learn to work with it. :)


----------



## jerrykr (Feb 11, 2009)

Just an idea, and it's cheap to try.  I use the long stem dial temp that came with my turkey fryer.  I drilled a hole in the side of the drum just big enough for the stem to go thru.  The tip of the stem ends up close to the center inside of the drum.  Its a couple of inches below my lower cooking grate.

I also have a dial installed in my lid, and it usually reports 30-50 degrees cooler than the turkey fryer one.

My preference is to know approximately what the temp is right under the meat, rather than out by the side of the drum.  Just my .02.

I think the temps vary quite a bit depending on where you measure them in the drum, and I completely agree with what cowgirl says.

Jerry
www.uglydrumsmoker.blogspot.com


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 12, 2009)

Jerry,

I took the time to read your Blog on your Ugly Drum Smoker.................And you my friend are a piece of work............Brilliant!  

Take care and thanks for the help,  John


----------

